# Natural Fork Tubular Band Attachment



## mceinsb (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi All,
Are there some tried and true methods for attaching tubular bands to natural fork slingshots? I can modify the forks to meet any suggestions, so I'd like to hear any that work for you.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Mike,

Here is some copy/paste stuff I posted earlier for someone else who had a question right along with what you're asking. The lower of the two is my Gypsy Tabs Tutorial on another site. I hope this helps!

I don't know if it is allowed to include outside links but I know where the info is so...

You can find how to link them here by Nick: http://jacksshed.myf.../about6133.html

And by jmplsnt how he makes his Gypsy attachment here: http://jacksshed.myf.../about6271.html


----------



## Dorfjunge (Sep 10, 2010)

(i can't open both of the links)

but a short describtion

1.) make a little groove around both sides of the fork (at the top of course)

2.) make a noose with a strong reel around the groove (with a knot at its end) and fix it as you fix the pouch to the tubular rubber (thick knot inside the tube, constriction-knot around it)


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

You have the gypsy rig like jmplsnt said if you do a search on his posts you'll find a pic...
I use two different types one is a variation of the matchstick method or a pull through and wrap over method I'll try to post some pics of each..

here's a link to a video of the second method done by Geko

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=1P0aC58bLds

Side view of matchstick


front view


sorry the pics aren't better

and here is a gypsy rig


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Okay, I have got the links fixed, so here they are:

My Gypsy Tabs Tutorial: http://jacksshed.myfreeforum.org/about6271.html

I hope this helps and if you have any questions feel free to pm me.


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

Rope trough the fork, knot in the tube.
effective but not very pretty...


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

I realize it's an optical illusion from the poor photo, but those almost look like roll-on condoms attaching the bands to the fork.

Always practice safe shooting !


----------



## mceinsb (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys, for the ideas and humor. Looks like there are several options, so I think I'll try them all and see what works best for me.

Mike


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Here's how I do it. Drill a 1/4 inch hole through each fork. Bevel each side of both holes. Pull tubes through. I use a piece of string, doubling the tubes and pull through. Then insert a .25 caliber steel ball into the end of the tube and even the tubes. I tie the open end of the tubes to prevent the ball coming out.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks good, Henry, but couldn't you enlarge the countersink in the front of each fork and use a 3/8" ball? You wouldn't have to tie the ball in that way. Nothing wrong with how you're doing it, I'm just curious.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> Looks good, Henry, but couldn't you enlarge the countersink in the front of each fork and use a 3/8" ball? You wouldn't have to tie the ball in that way. Nothing wrong with how you're doing it, I'm just curious.


Sure, you could also use a wooden bead or part of a golf tee. I used a .25 inch ball because that's what I had. I also made a couple using some wooden beads I found. Size or material isn't important so long as it's big enough to not go through the holes, small enough to fit inside of and smooth enough not to cut the tubes.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I just made this:

Hole was drilled a bit smaller then the tube, then filed until it was a tight press fit.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

[


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

You could also do what this guy did.


----------



## Daomeng (Sep 3, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> I just made this:
> 
> Hole was drilled a bit smaller then the tube, then filed until it was a tight press fit.
> 
> View attachment 3831


looks amazing. love it


----------

